# The Vortex Filter Is Still Being Made?



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

I was looking up why these filters were discontinued (heard something about a fire that bankrupted them) and I stumble upon this website with a 2019 copyright date at the bottom. They sell 3 filters and the accessories that go with them. Is anyone else as surprised as I am?


https://www.vortexinnerspaceproducts.com/


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi @Cambrian Creature,

The Vortex Diatom Filter have been around a long time, I remember them being rather new in the '60's when I got into the hobby. They make an excellent product, although in my mind somewhat specialized. I wouldn't use them as my 'everyday' filter on an aquarium but if I wanted to clear water, remove green water, and if I remember correctly they used to claim it could filter out ick.


----------



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

About three weeks ago I order a new mason jar, and a new filter bag for my diatom filter.

I love that thing!
Starting it up without filling the tank with powder is not that difficult. That is the only complaint that I have heard about it.

Filters down to about nothing, and the output is crazy high.
But it definitely is only a once a week thing.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Still using mine!
Haven't purchased parts in a few years though.


----------



## someoldguy (Feb 26, 2014)

I'm on my 3rd one , got the first back in the '70's (?) , found the second in the '80's on the side of the road during the town's big garbage day , a new jar seal and it was good to go . Both rusted badly in the ensuing years , and I ended up getting a new one a year or 2 back . Still the same save for the jar being plastic now . They're old tech that still work well if you've got a tank that needs super cleaning . Don't know about ich , but they sure filter out green water .


----------



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

Supposedly the Diatom filter is capable of filtering down to about 2 to 4 microns, witch is pretty much nothing.

One time quite a while ago, the fish came down with ich, so I broke out the diatom filter, and ran it for a while, and again the next day.
I really don't think that it made a difference in the length of the breakout.
Ich just needs to run its course.
But supposedly the filter can trap ich.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Jbubba001 said:


> Supposedly the Diatom filter is capable of filtering down to about 2 to 4 microns, witch is pretty much nothing.
> 
> One time quite a while ago, the fish came down with ich, so I broke out the diatom filter, and ran it for a while, and again the next day.
> I really don't think that it made a difference in the length of the breakout.
> ...


It filters down to one micron. With ich the only time the filter can trap it, and medicine can work, is during the free swimming stage.

Run some activated carbon through a coffee grinder and charge the filter with it and you can filter out medications.

To prevent clouding the tank I made an H valve. Two valves one for inlet, one outlet and a bypass valve between them. Allows you to charge the bag in bypass.

Still have my original filter I bought in 1980


----------



## Jbubba001 (Nov 24, 2013)

Here is how I charge mine.

I found a gallon jug of drinking water at the store that seemed pretty heavy duty. The plastic was way thicker than an average gallon jug of milk.
I cut the top off, leaving the handel intact.

I put the intake hose from the filter in the tank, and get water flowing into the filter.
Once the water is filling the filter, I put the output hose in the tank, as the output hose is bubbling away, you can watch the water level going up in the filter.

Once full, I take the gallon jug submerge it in the tank then put both hoses in it and turn the filter on.
Then I add the diotomic Earth to the gallon jug.
Once the water is clear remove the jug.
I also use the jug to transfer ether the intake or output hose from one side of the tank to the other. My tank has a foot and a half wide bridge in the middle.

The output hose has a natural radius to it, I cut the hose to a length so that it blows out at about a 45 degree angle.
Works great for getting debris off of the bottom of the tank.

Pretty much have been doing it like this for about the last 25 years, and I have yet to fog the tank with powder.

As far as cleaning the filter after using it, I just back flush it. I picked up a plastic garden hose adapter that the output hose can be pushed on to.
I have a sink in the laundry room, the faucet has the same outdoor water hookup threads, so I just screw it on.


----------



## Capecrusher (Feb 17, 2015)

They sell a nifty charging valve for using on multiple tanks. The valve shuts off the flow from and to the tank and continues to circulate through the filter. Pretty slick and worth the price for all the added convenience you get.


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks a lot! :grin2:
Due to all of this talk I'm running mine today.
On my second "charge" now but tank has really cleaned up!


----------



## Discus d (Mar 5, 2021)

Cambrian Creature said:


> I was looking up why these filters were discontinued (heard something about a fire that bankrupted them) and I stumble upon this website with a 2019 copyright date at the bottom. They sell 3 filters and the accessories that go with them. Is anyone else as surprised as I am?
> 
> 
> https://www.vortexinnerspaceproducts.com/


Hi I need a d-1 filter bag any leads or where I can get an xl


----------



## Oughtsix (Apr 8, 2011)

I thought my Diatom XL filter was the best thing ever when I first got it... *BUT*... then I got one of these:








and now I just run the Diatomaceous Earth pool filter full time. 24 x 7 x 365. I haven't pulled out my Diaton XL in several years. If you are interested here is a link: Monster Diatomaceous Earth (DE) filter!



P.S. The last I saw the Diatom folks were pretty much shut down. DE pool filters are the exact same technology as the Diatom XL. You might be able to use the screen material from a DE pool filter in your Diatom XL if you are handy at modding things.


----------

